#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-16
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: bonne question. je sais pas et je crois pas, mais je vais vérifier ajd
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: il y a des point d'accès qui l'exigent maintenant pour faire leur setup initial :(
<cyphermox> fail
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: comme celui que je voulais acheter: http://www.trendnet.com/langen/products/proddetail.asp?prod=175_TEW-654TR&cat=165
<mdeslaur> c'est qu'il n'y a pas de prises réseau du coté privé
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ah oui? ca fonctionnait bien pour moi... peut-être que ca marche le WPS
<cyphermox> (j'en ai un TEW-654TR)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ah, sérieux? et tu le mets en mode "Router"?
<mdeslaur> comment tu fais pour atteindre la page de setup?
<cyphermox> m'en rappelle pas, minute ;)
<cyphermox> ok je viens de confirmer et c'est bien ce modèle là que j'ai
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: quand tu le branche la premiere fois tu peux te connecter directement au sans-fil, y'a pas de sécurité
<cyphermox> après ca, si tu entre un mode de sécu, en principe c'est toi qui l'a entré donc pas besoin de WPS, tu as le code.... mais je comprends quand meme l'utilité d'avoir un support WPS, alors je vérifie
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ah, merci pour l'info...je suis content de savoir que je peux aller l'acheter
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: il va bien? pas de trouble avec?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: est-ce que le transfo est 110-220 ou bien juste 110?
<cyphermox> non, mais chaque fois que tu le redémarre il faut le reconfigurer
<cyphermox> et le transfo est juste 110... mais un transfo ca se change ;)
<cyphermox> sinon y'a une plug USB pour l'électricité aussi
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ah, hmm...c'est platte ca
<mdeslaur> (pour le reconfigurer...)
<cyphermox> ouain
<cyphermox> mais en meme temps ya trois modes: AP, client, et RT (qui doit etre repeater)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ah oui aussi, y'a tout le code source pour le logiciel qui roule dessus ;)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ah cool, quand tu l'aura arrangé, tu me fera signe :)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<highvoltage> cyphermox: hey!
<cyphermox> hey
<highvoltage> I was a total zombie Saturday morning :)
<cyphermox> all good... I´m a zombie now... trying to work but I´m constantly thinking about the repairs I need to do here
<cyphermox> (or actually, need to have someone do ;)
<Mobidoy__> repairs ?
<Mobidoy> Serveur Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS... Quand je me connecte en ssh, je recois un message qui me dit qu'il y a 47 packages can be updated. 14 updates are security updates. Après un sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de mises a jour, meme chose avec un dist-upgrade..... mais, si je reboot, me reconnecte, meme message de 47 mises a jour disponible.... Quelqu'un comprends pourquoi ca me fait ca ? 
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mobidoy> same prob
<IdleOne> this is on the vps or home server?
<Mobidoy> home
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> strange, I have no clue
<Mobidoy> aye.... twilight zone
<IdleOne> you need Canonical support team for this, shame we don't have any of those people here :)
<Mobidoy> aren't they just a myth ? 
<IdleOne> researchers say they have an office in Montreal but I have yet to see it for myself
<Mobidoy> *cought* moustafa *cought*
<IdleOne> pas de t
<IdleOne> so the packages get downloaded and installed?
<IdleOne> but on reboot the changes don't persist
<Mobidoy> Must be the canadian version of Area 51
<IdleOne> hah
<Mobidoy> nope, on reboot motd tells me there are updates but, upgrade or dist-upgrade say there arent any
<Mobidoy> been couple weeks I have not updated so, THERE HAS to be some
<IdleOne> maybe the motd is not being updated
<Mobidoy> how and where do I change the MOTD (or server welcome message) so that I can see if this affects my VPS too ? 
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: qu'est-ce que ça dit? : sudo /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available
<Mobidoy> sec
<Mobidoy> 0 and 0 :) 
<Mobidoy> so, bad welcome message :) 
<deuxpi> bon ben c'est juste le fichier /etc/motd qui est pas encore mis à jour
<Mobidoy> ouais
<deuxpi> je ne me souviens plus quel process est responsable du motd
<Mobidoy> je cherche ;P 
<IdleOne> ha, I was right
 * IdleOne gives himself a cookie
<Mobidoy> I give yoou 2 :) 
<deuxpi> c'est pam-motd(8)
<deuxpi> s/-/_/
<Mobidoy> merci :-) 
<deuxpi> ça exécute ce qu'il y a dans /etc/update-motd.d
<deuxpi> alors je ne comprends pas comment ça peut ne pas être à jour :/
<deuxpi> puisque ce ne n'est pas enregistré dans un fichier
<IdleOne> unless something was changed in /etc/update-motd.d and it is causing an error and using a .bak instead?
<Mobidoy> bizz mais toujoours le meme probleme :) 
<Mobidoy> est-ce que ca serait due a screen ? 
<Mobidoy> comment je le ferme ? 
<IdleOne> I don't see how screen could be affecting motd
<Mobidoy> yeah but, no, what I was thinking does not make any sens :) 
<Mobidoy> Even if it would had keep my session open, (screen) after a reboot it would had updated anyway
<IdleOne> right
<IdleOne> screen would be rebooted also
<Mobidoy> yup
<Mobidoy> spent 11 hours on a karting course yesterday, flagging... I am not completly there today lol 
<Mobidoy> what should I use has a proxy server on my vps so I can get US streamings ? Squid ? 
<Ankman> hehe
<IdleOne> I don't know
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: this one is for you :P 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: ssh -D 9999 your_vps
<cyphermox> puis mets localhost:9999 comme proxy socks sur ta machine pour ecouter le stream
<moustafa> qué?
<moustafa> J'ai eu un cas similaire pour le motd
<Mobidoy> c'est ce que j'ai lue cyphermox, donc plus facile qu'un serveur :) merci :) 
<Mobidoy> moustafa: merci de partager ton expérience avec nous maism c'est quoi la solution que ton immense talent a trouver :-P 
<moustafa> Mobidoy: J'essaie de retrouver, c'etait un cas pour un client...
<Mobidoy> je sais :-) je te tire la pipe !  
<moustafa> Apparemment, c'est d'elever le fichier /etc/motd.tail
<Mobidoy> good, I give it a go :) 
<Mobidoy> ouaip, ca fonctionne merci ::) 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: -D tu es sur, sur mon Xoom ca me dit que la switch -D est invalide
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: oui, c'est -D
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: oui, c'est le SSH d'android qui est poche :P 
<deuxpi> ah !
<IdleOne> So you are ssh;ing from your mobile device to the vps to watch streams?
<IdleOne> nice
<IdleOne> How much bandwidth do you have with the VPS?
<Mobidoy> nahhh I was trying too, I am at father in law company setting things server side and wanted to give it a try but, I will do this on my aircraft !! (big laptop)
<cyphermox> grrrr, la plomberie est pas reparee encore >:(
<tottto-drummond> salut la gang
<Lrrr> lo
<Ankman> lorrrr ;-)
<kanouk> bonsoir
<highvoltage> bonsoir kanouk 
<kanouk> bonsoir highvoltage 
<tottto-drummond> salut Kanook :-)
<tottto-drummond> comment ca va
<kanouk> haut voltage, je te toucherai pas highvoltage :-D
<kanouk> salut tottto-drummond 
<highvoltage> !
<kanouk> ça va merci et toi?
<highvoltage> *BZZZZZZT*
<kanouk> ton pseudo highvoltage 
<tottto-drummond> ca roule :-) j ai survécu au 11.04 lol
<kanouk> oh! et ça fonctionne bien?
<tottto-drummond> a date oui.. c est une adaptation.. .. 
<kanouk> oui sans doute
<kanouk> pour le moment moi j'ai xubuntu mon ordi est pas assez puissant
<tottto-drummond> je pense que les habitués ont plus de probleme d adaptation que les nouveaux a Unity lol
<kanouk> :-D
<tottto-drummond> mais j en ai vu d autres en 30 ans.. emenez en des Unity lol
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> pas certaine que je m'habituerais aussi
<tottto-drummond> tu vas voir ca ne fait pas mal et ca ne mord pas lol
<kanouk> je sais je l'avais installé sur mon vieux portable
<tottto-drummond> c est de l adaptation.. .. mais dans le fond la base est la meme
<kanouk> oui
<tottto-drummond> et je suis rendu avec un cell.. Android.. j aime bien
<kanouk> et tu l'as installé à ta copine?
<tottto-drummond> ma copine est full Ubuntu
<kanouk> ils sont pas mal oui les Android
<tottto-drummond> et ne lui parle meme pas de retourner a Windows
<kanouk> full Ubuntu mais avec Unity?
<tottto-drummond> yes.. 
<tottto-drummond> et elle adore
<kanouk> :-D
<tottto-drummond> comme je disais.. ca plait aux nouveaux
<kanouk> quand on a goûté à GNU/Linux on veut plus rien savoir de Win
<tottto-drummond> oui.. mais pour les moins habitués.. Unity c est attrayant
<kanouk> on a tous les logiciels que l'on désire en plus de ça
<tottto-drummond> mezzen
<kanouk> enfin tous les essentiels, les équivalents...et + encore
<kanouk> vraiment hot
<tottto-drummond> beaucoup plus meme
<kanouk> oui
<tottto-drummond> avec les problemes en moins
<kanouk> oui
<kanouk> j'ai fait des montages vidéos et en ce moment je suis en train de convertir avec winff
<tottto-drummond> ma copine avait le temps de s occuper de son chum pendant que son ordi démmarait.. maintenant oublie ca .. :=( lol
<kanouk> ya tout ce qu'il faut sous linux
<kanouk> lolllll
<kanouk> ta faute ça ;-D
<tottto-drummond> oui lol
<tottto-drummond> mais c est pour la bonne cause
<kanouk> oui
<tottto-drummond> et elle n a plus a se casser la tete avec les virus etc...
<kanouk> lol
<tottto-drummond> au début elle avait peur des virus.. mais maintenant elle s en fout
<kanouk> tu lui a expliqué pour les virus?
<tottto-drummond> la journée qu elle a découvert Empathy.. ca été la révélation
<tottto-drummond> oui
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> ah! moi je ne me suis jamais habituée à empathy
<kanouk> les goûts 
<kanouk> ça se discute pas
<tottto-drummond> exact
<kanouk> j'ai mes préférés pour les logiciels
<kanouk> et j'en ai essayé plusieurs
<tottto-drummond> j ai été longtemps un adepte de amsn....
<kanouk> moi je les ai tous essayés
<kanouk> sans exception
<tottto-drummond> ok..
<tottto-drummond> j ai pas particulierement aimé pidgin.. mais empathy j aime bien
<kanouk> pidgin je le trouve quand-même bien
<kanouk> je dois redémarrer, je reviens
<kanouk> re
<Ankman> wb
<kanouk> salut Ankman 
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> :-)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-17
<Ankman> kanouk: ca va bien?
<kanouk> bien merci Ankman et toi comment vas-tu?
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: sur Android la switch -D n'existe pas avec SSH, vois-tu une autre solution ?
<kanouk> salut Mobidoy
<Ankman> bien ici
<Mobidoy> all kanouk :)
<kanouk> :)
<Mobidoy> oups... allo :-)
<kanouk> :)
<Ankman> que est le probleme?
<Ankman> la?
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: change SSH sur ton android?
<cyphermox> salut kanouk
<kanouk> salut cyphermox 
<cyphermox> ca me fait penser je pourrais mettre a jour mon android
<kanouk> ça va ?
<cyphermox> oui, toi ? 
<kanouk> moi aussi ça va :)
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: il est pasa rooter mon Xoom... je sais pas si je peut :) 
<cyphermox> root le ;)
<cyphermox> hrm... ca copie pas vite, 86M... 
<Mobidoy> ouin, faut que je vois comment faire :) avec une IP US je peut passer a Gingerbread 3.1 mais, tu peut pas etre rooter pour faire l'uupgrade lol
<cyphermox> et ca aide pas quand je download le fichier pour le nexus S quand je veux flasher mon nexus one :/
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: VPN?
<Mobidoy> linode
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: belle job lol...
<yhs> Ça fait déjà quelques années que je suis sous Ubuntu... j'aime beaucoup être sous gnu/linux, mais quand développe des sites Web c'est chiant de pas pouvoir tester son travail sous Internet Explorer 7++ :(
<Mobidoy> yhs tu peut avec Wine non ? 
<yhs> tu parles de IEs4Linux? ... C'est un moribond et c'est buggé sous IE7 alors IE8 on n'y pense même pas...
<Mobidoy> laisse moi voir.
<cyphermox> update done!
<yhs> Mobidoy: ok
<Musashimaru> VM avec windows... voila
<Musashimaru> ou sous wine... http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=25
<Musashimaru> pour les derniers IE c'est pas gagné...
<yhs> Musashimaru: drôle de code de couleur :)
<Musashimaru> ???? la couleur correspond à la qualité du fonctionnement... or, argent, bronze et scrap
<yhs> Musashimaru: oui oui je comprends ... ça fait changement de rouge/jaune/vert :)
<Musashimaru> haaaaa mais ca marche pas... rouge jaune vert ca donne 3 niveaux, alors que là y'en a 4
<yhs> Musashimaru: c'est vrai ...
<Musashimaru> vous connaissez des cadres photo electroniques de grande taille? genre 20", 22", 26", 32", etc....
<yhs> Musashimaru : ma priorité pour tester c'est IE8... et ça ne semble pas très concluent :S Je crois que je vais devoir me trouver un portable avec un bon vieux XP pour mes tests.
<Musashimaru> yhs, tu as pensé aux VM?
<Musashimaru> des windows XP ca se trouve facilement... sur toutes les machines qui partent à la poubelle tu as des licence... même les oem, tu peux les transferer au moins une fois... et ca coute rien de tester
<yhs> Musashimaru: ça fonctionne bien les VMs ? ... je veux pas non plus polluer mon portable avec des demi-réussites ...
<Musashimaru> yhs, biensur que oui que ca marche bien!
<Musashimaru> Tu n'As pas d'accélération 3D, mais pour le reste, ca roule comme un vrai pc
<yhs> Musashimaru: je m'y connais pas bien, c'est pour ça que ça me fait un peu peur...
<Musashimaru> les 3 solutions les plus courantes sont kvm, virtualbox ou vmware
<yhs> ok
<Musashimaru> kvm est inclu dans ubuntu de base. Le soft virt-manager permet de gérer tes VM
<yhs> Musashimaru: la plus simple à prendre en main pour un néophyte ça serait laquelle ?
<yhs> ah ok
<Musashimaru> Virtualbox est pratique, mais plus lent que KVM, avec support de la 3d sous windows
<Musashimaru> vmware marche pas pire et supporte la 3D sous windows
<Musashimaru> Virtualbox et vmware permettent d'échanger facilement les fichiers entre le systeme hote et la VM
<yhs> je vais regarder ça... merci
<Musashimaru> yhs, ben truc simple, je te conseil virtualbox. ca vient en .deb, donc facile a installer et désinstaller
<Musashimaru> tu peux installer la version full opensource, ou la version plus complete pas full opensource: virtualbox
<yhs> Musashimaru: oui les .deb j'aime bien...
<Musashimaru> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<yhs> mais ensuite ça me prend un disque Windows ou ça vient avec ?
<yhs> je veux dire ça me prend l'OS ... il faut l'installer sur la VM....
<Musashimaru> tu dois avoir le cd de windows ou une iso.
<Musashimaru> Mais ca se trouve facilement un cd de windows. Ce qui te faut, c'est une numero de série officiel. Tu peux récupérer la clé sur un vieux pc qui part aux poubelles. tu dois juste avoir la version de XP de la clé et du cd qui doivent être compatible. Je pense que la langue n'influence ps
<Musashimaru> Aprés tu testes voir si microsoft accepte de te l'Activer. Si c'est le cas, bingo, tu as un systeme fonctionnel officiel
<yhs> D'accord je vois...
<Musashimaru> si tu trouves une windows pas OEM, ca devrait marcher tout seul.
<yhs> Je crois que ça vaut le coup d'essayer... surtout si ça me permet de tout faire à partir de gnu/linux ... je deviens presque totalement indépendant :)
<Musashimaru> Par contre, si la clé vient d'un ordi de manufacturier genre Dell, HP, ETc, ca risque de pas vouloir ac tiver. Mais si c'est sur un ordi monté à la main, même le OEM devrait marcher
<yhs> Je dois avoir un vieux disque XP sp2 quelque part
<Musashimaru> si tu as un oem, il te faut une clé oem.
<yhs> ok
<Musashimaru> j'Arrive pas À trouver de digital photo frame de plus de 20" au quebec. Vous en connaissez?
<yhs> Musashimaru: merci
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée tout le monde
<IdleOne> Musashimaru: utilise une t.v.
<Musashimaru> je pensais faire ca, mais je me suis dit qu'un tout en un couterait moins cher qu'un écran + un ordi
<Musashimaru> à un moment, Acer faisait un écran 24" avec fonction photo frame... malheureusement, il n'est plus produit
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<yhs> salut d2_racing...
<d2_racing> ça va yhs ?
<yhs> ouais
<yhs> je vais faire dodo
<d2_racing> ok
<d2_racing> bonne nuit
<yhs> merci
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: as-tu eu une chance de jeter un oeil sur mes fichiers pour la DB a date ? 
<MagicFab> cyphermox, komputes, c'est quoi donc le nom de l'utilitaire pour utiliser 1 souris+1 clavier sur deux PC de manière transparente.. ?
<komputes> MagicFab: synergy
<komputes> MagicFab: quicksynergy c'est super simple
<IdleOne> nice
<MagicFab> komputes, rocks :) MERCI!
<IdleOne> it's multi platform
<komputes> indeed
<komputes> MagicFab rocks as well
<cyphermox> woohoo, plumbing is fixed!! :D
<IdleOne> komputes: so synergy would work even with pc's on the internet?
<IdleOne> not just in lan
<komputes> IdleOne: AFAIK if it can do the name to address resolution it will work
<IdleOne> if that is so then why do we need rdp
<komputes> never tried through VPN or internet, but it's worth a try, let me know if you feel like experimenting
<komputes> IdleOne: way way waaaaahaaay not the same thing as RDP
<komputes> you're just sharing mouse + kbd
<komputes> RDP/VNC you share the screen.session
<IdleOne> explain how it isn't? if you can control mouse and KB then you essentially have control of the pc
<komputes> NX you connect to a new session
<komputes> IdleOne: what good is it if you can't see what you're controlling
<IdleOne> right
<IdleOne> didn't think of that :)
<IdleOne> I guess no tests are required then 
<IdleOne> still a neat application to know about.
<IdleOne> think I'll plug in this old emac and mess around with synergy
<Mobidoy> Guys, anytime you feel so, you can kick out Mobidoy_ old quassel-core acting up... 
<IdleOne> why don't you kill it?
<Mobidoy> tried. bummer does not feel like it.... it is not even running on my home server anymore but still showing up here ! 
<IdleOne> /msg nickserv help ghost
<Mobidoy> wont do it, Mobidoy_ is not registered 
<Mobidoy> there you go :) Thanx :) 
<IdleOne> it will die sooner or later
<Mobidoy> been over 2 weeks now..... was about to call TAPS
<IdleOne> don't know what TAPS is
<Mobidoy> http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.the-atlantic-paranormal-society.com%2F&ei=EaDSTYniL8WftwfZm7i1Cg&usg=AFQjCNFSfme34yo_mpX2P7bGUUdrQAHEeg
<IdleOne> ah, ghost hunters
<IdleOne> I don't mess with the spirits.
<IdleOne> I don't know if they are real or not and I don't want to find out.
<Mobidoy> ;-)
<IdleOne> There are things in this life we are just not meant to know. When the time is right we will find out.
<Mobidoy> Agree
<Mobidoy> Qu'elle heure penses-tu etre la demain cyphermox ?
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: j'ai pas vraiment planifié ca encore
<cyphermox> pkoi?
<Mobidoy> bin la..... je m'ennuis moi ;-P 
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> peu importe, je peux etre la tot
<IdleOne> hahahaha
<IdleOne> I'm bored..come out and play
<IdleOne> :)
<Mobidoy> lol c comme tu veux :) Tu travail de chez toi ou de MTL ? 
<Mobidoy> exact IdleOne
<Mobidoy> but you should say, I will be bored, we are talking about tommorow Ubuntu Hour :P 
<cyphermox> probablement de chez moi
<cyphermox> jeudi et probablement vendredi je serai en ville
<Mobidoy> ok je vais te ramasser. tk, je te laisserais savoir quand je vais partir et tu decideras.... 
<IdleOne> if you are in montreal friday I should be there also.
<IdleOne> at Ubuntu hour
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> IdleOne: yeah, I'll give you your t-shirt then
<IdleOne> :)
<Mobidoy> Party at Pastel de Choclo Shack on Friday.... 
<IdleOne> you can tell us about UDS
<cyphermox> hehe
<Mobidoy> They had food and internet.... well that is what we last heard of... 
<IdleOne> i'll be back said the terminator
<Mobidoy> How should I share files over Network (server in another location) and Windows clients.... Samba over VPN ? 
<IdleOne> scp user@VPN:/path/to/file user@local:/path/to/dest
<IdleOne> see man scp
<deuxpi> rsync ?
<IdleOne> or that ^
<IdleOne> man rsync is nice also
<deuxpi> watch out for unicode file names and other stuff that windows doesn't like though
<Mobidoy> Thing is that they share files that are on 1 machine here at the moment but, obviously, that computer get slows down.... They want the files to be on an external machine (server they already own) which would get all of the load. Thing is, the clients are all windows 7, the users are all prone to error c-18 and server is 10.04.... 
<Mobidoy> I was thinking of setting private drives and common ones, I may also get them to host their website and mail server on it... lower the cost
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: pour demain, j'ai un RDV à 10am, mais de là à midi ca devrait être fini
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: ok good, je pensais y aller vers cette heure la.... je te laisse savoir ! 
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> brb, reboot pour tuer ibus comme il faut...
<Mobidoy> omg who is IBUS call the cops... cyphermox, think twice before doing the irreverseable !! 
<Lrrr> </old joke>
<sipherdee> cyphermox: tu es déjà de retour de voyage... j'ai pas vu le temps passer.
<cyphermox> yah
<sipherdee> je vais sûrement me commander un nouveau t-shirt aussi, celui que j'ai date de hardy heron.
<sipherdee> t'as eu le temps de profiter un peu là-bas?
<cyphermox> Linode
<cyphermox> oops désolé ca va pas dans ce window-ci ;)
<cyphermox> ouais, jme suis promené un peu
<kanouk> bonjour!
<cyphermox> j'ai mis des photos: http://picasaweb.google.com/mathieu.tl
<cyphermox> salut kanouk
<kanouk> salut cyphermox 
<cyphermox> sipherdee: https://picasaweb.google.com/mathieu.tl/UDSOUbuntuDeveloperSummitForOneiricOcelot1110#
<Mobidoy> Allo Kanouk, tu es tot :) 
<kanouk> allo Mobidoy , oui je suis en vacances
<kanouk> :-D
<kanouk> pour 2 semaines
<kanouk> et une autre + tard
<Mobidoy> ahhh comme ca tu viens nous voir demain ??? Ont devrais etre la vers midi jusqu'a 8-8:30 :) 
<Mobidoy> lol
<kanouk> lol non pas demain je peux pas, trop de choses à faire :D
<kanouk> mais merci quand-même pour l'invitation
<Mobidoy> Tu devrais te liberer pour Vendredi midi et venir au Ubuntu Hour d'Outremont manger un bon Pastel de Choclo et rencontrer Idleone, Cyphermox, MagicFab, Moustafa (peut-etre) ainsi que moi meme.... Possiblement d'autres aussi :) 
<kanouk> hmmmmmm je sais pas
<IdleOne> on est super cool
<kanouk> j'en doute pas un seul instant IdleOne :-D
<IdleOne> gang de geek :)
<Mobidoy> Idleone, toi geek ???
<kanouk> lollllllll et moi on me surnomme la "geekette"
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: oui moi
<Mobidoy> IdleOne: je te donnerais plus un veston full patch des Banditos qu'un chapeau de geek !!! ;-P
<IdleOne> hah
<sipherdee> nice les photos!
<IdleOne> I don't know why people think I am a bad guy
<IdleOne> really I am a good person who does not want to hurt anybody
<sipherdee> i don't think you're a bwad bwoy.
<kanouk> t'es un mauvais garçon IdleOne ? ;-D
<Mobidoy> no dont get me wrong, like I said to some, you are a real teddy bear but, look more like a "Motard" than a Linux fan !
<IdleOne> kanouk: je l'etais ya long long temps
<IdleOne> mais plus maintenant :)
<kanouk> heu! t'es guéri alors ? ;-D
<IdleOne> hmm.
<IdleOne> pas completement
<Mobidoy> did not want it to turn out that way... doh !!! 
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: hopefully soon I will be going to Ubuntu hour on my motorcycle :)
<Mobidoy> kanouk, il a plus le look "Nice Bad Guy"
<kanouk> IdleOne--> y en a plusieurs qui ont sorti leur moto
<kanouk> lol Mobidoy 
<Mobidoy> IdleOne: c'est vrai toi tu as pas vue ma nouvelle "Ride"....
<kanouk> j'en ai fait longtemps de la moto
<IdleOne> j'ai pas de moto
<kanouk> lol
<IdleOne> j'espere pouvoir en acheter une bientot
<kanouk> mais j'en fais plus maintenant
<Mobidoy> Mustang 2012 decapotable bleu eclatant... 
<Mobidoy> 305 hp.... 
<IdleOne> ouin...ca roule chez vous
<Mobidoy> 6 vitesse mais juste 4 qui servent... 1,2,3 et 6... 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, ce vendredi j'y serais
<IdleOne> haha bon si fait beau vendredi tu viens me chercher lol
<Mobidoy> probablement IdleOne, avec plaisir ! 
<Mobidoy> cool MagicFab
<IdleOne> sauf que je sui a l'autre bout de l'ile
<IdleOne> MagicFab: :)
<Mobidoy> so what ? qu'elle bout ? 
<IdleOne> Montreal-nord
<Mobidoy> bahhh small detail ! 
<IdleOne> pres de Henri-Bourassa et Lacordaire
<MagicFab> Je vais recruter pour le prochain voyage a Haiti :)
<Mobidoy> pas de trouble avec ca moi ! 
<IdleOne> MagicFab: really?
<IdleOne> when is it?
<Mobidoy> Si tu paie le billet je te suis :-P 
<Mobidoy> heading home... afk
<IdleOne> Si mes petits son pas en ville j'y vais!
<IdleOne> sont
<IdleOne> if I know MagicFab he probably made CD's to tell us all about a trip to Haiti
<IdleOne> using only FOSS of course
<kanouk> je ne me souviens plus qui parlait d'Android hier mais il y a une grosse faille à ce qui paraît: http://www.uni-ulm.de/en/in/mi/staff/koenings/catching-authtokens.html
<IdleOne> cyphermox et Mobidoy 
<kanouk> merci
<cyphermox> ca load pas ici
<IdleOne> break time
<MagicFab> :D I made TShirts
<Mobidoy> IdleOne: lol (about cd's) 
<Mobidoy> MagicFab: when would that trip be ? 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, half-kidding, but Sept/oc
<kanouk> re cyphermox 
<cyphermox> difficile la connection internet ajd...
<kanouk> ?
<kanouk> ajd?
<kanouk> aujourd'hui?
<Mobidoy> oui ajd = aujourd'hui
<Mobidoy> MagicFab: right into the Hurricane season.... Worst time of it also ! 
<kanouk> :)
<Mobidoy> what is the command for it to look for new usb devices... COnnected my xoom and it does not see it
<Mobidoy> lsusb see it btw... it just does not mount it
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-18
<MagicFab> Meeting Ubuntu Canada en cours -> #ubuntu-ca
<MagicFab> avoine, cyphermox deuxpi formol highvoltage IdleOne Lrrr lukjad Mobidoy sipherdee starcraftman si ca vous interesse ^
<Mobidoy> IdleOne: Mustang ride Friday confirmed
<IdleOne> hehe cool, gonna let me drive?
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> I'll show you what that car can really do
<Mobidoy> I am scared now lol
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, tu as une mustang?
<Mobidoy> ouaip..
<Mobidoy> convertible 2012
<Musashimaru> 2012... on commence à peine 2011...
<Mobidoy> ouaip lol
<IdleOne> trop jeune pour comprendre
<IdleOne> :P
<Musashimaru> Mobidoy, tu la sorts en hivers?
<Mobidoy> If it is nice Friday, It would be a nice idea to finaly pay that visit to Ottawa Ubuntu peeps :-P
<Mobidoy> Non Musashimaru
<IdleOne> before we go to Ottawa we need to make sure we have somewhere to go and people waiting for us
<Musashimaru> vous pouvez allé voir Mr Harper.
<Musashimaru> aller
<Mobidoy> yup IdleOne, we will put MagicFab on it ;-P 
<Mobidoy> Non merci Musashimaru :) 
<Musashimaru> Mais si, il a l'air tellement l'fun
<Musashimaru> bon, moi j'ai pas de mustang, mias j'ai un portal
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: tu te présente quand pour ubuntu member?
<Mobidoy> Je devrais... c'est quand Jeudi ? 
<IdleOne> got your wiki page done?
<Mobidoy> Nope got to do that
<Mobidoy> Will be doing it tonight and tommorow
<IdleOne> let me know when it is done so I can add my $0.02 to it :)
<Mobidoy> sure
<IdleOne> well cyphermox won't be able to give you a +1 on your wiki because he is on the board. But the rest of us can 
<cyphermox> it's last minute, but not *too* last minute
<IdleOne> cyphermox must remain neutral until the meeting for this one but he can encourage you to apply.
<cyphermox> i should get started on reading people's pages
<Mobidoy> yeah, I will bribe him tommorow :-P 
<Mobidoy> Ok I am dumb, I have found it all out but just cant find where to create my wiki page... Even took time to look at IdleOne, MagicFab and cyphermox page !!! 
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: wiki.ubuntu.com/your-launchpad-name
<Mobidoy> damn... only thing I have not tried lol
<IdleOne> it will say the page does not exist and ask if you want to create it
<cyphermox> doesn't have to be the same as the launchpad ID, but if it isn't you should link it from your LP page to be sure ;)
<IdleOne> yeah that
<Mobidoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/cplcfafouine
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: IdleOne and will grab MagicFab later on.... I need a push for my Ubuntu Membership please :) 
<IdleOne> how long you been with us in this channel?
<Mobidoy> 7 months
<Mobidoy> It was about a week or 2 before the release of 10.10
<Mobidoy> My request is not complete tho... Having issues with pgp key to sign the CoC... It was done long time ago but look like it failed lol
<IdleOne> my +1 is added :)
<Mobidoy> Will have a look at it soon... Thanx.... :) 
<Mobidoy> Just looked at it, Great thanx IdleOne :) 
<Mobidoy> Moved it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mobidoy
<Mobidoy> moustafa: es-tu un Ubuntu Member ? 
<moustafa> Mobidoy: Pour être franc, je ne le crois pas
<moustafa> Mobidoy: Du moins, j'ai pas une addresse @ubuntu.com
<Mobidoy> moustafa: il serait temps... en plus, j'aurai bien prit un +1.... le meeting est demain lol
<Mobidoy> moustafa: qu'est-ce que tu attends :-P
<moustafa> Que je me pointe à la bonne direction?
<Mobidoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Mobidoy> en plus, nous avons un contact sur le board.... nous avons juste a le sudoyer !!! 
<cyphermox> euh, en principe vous êtes en train d'ajouter des entrées sur le wiki pour le Americas board 48 heures avant le meeting.... c'est marqué de pas faire ca ;)
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: ~locoteams c'est pour les équipes, pas les individus, en passant ;)
<cyphermox> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: j'ai rien ajouter moi .... ;-P
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: pour le locoteams, c'est pas moi qui a fait ca.... to parle sur mon launchpad ? 
<Mobidoy> You are an indirect member of this team:
<Mobidoy> Christian Parent → Ubuntu Quebec → Ubuntu Local Community Teams
<Mobidoy> et le page est quelque peu contradictoire.... ca peut porter a confusion... 
<Mobidoy> NOTE: Please add your wiki page to the meeting agenda at least 24 hours ahead of the meeting schedule so that there is time to review your application.
 * Mobidoy those board members are pickie
<Mobidoy> ISO deuxpi
<GaBo> bonjour hi
<Mobidoy> Salut GaBo
<GaBo> ça va Mobidoy ?
<Mobidoy> oui et toi GaBo ? 
<GaBo> pas mal :D
<GaBo> il fait froid :S
<GaBo> !seen magicfab
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: t'as raison c'est assez contradictoire
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: a ce que j'y comprends, tu dois mettre ta candidature maximum 48 heures avant la réunion, 24 heures avant, le liens pour ta page Wiki doit etre inscrit.... pour mettre ta candidature (max 48 heures avant), ta page wiki, ton profile launchpad et la signature du CoC doit etre fait..... Y a quelque chose qui cloche.... 
<cyphermox> non
<Mobidoy> for those prone to head aches, dont read that last one !!! ;-p :) 
<cyphermox> page wiki, profile et signature du CoC sont des prérequis pour ubuntu-qc en principe ;)
<cyphermox> ca se fait completement séparément d'ajouter un lien à ta page de http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas pour dire que tu te présente au meeting
<Mobidoy> oups.... celui qui m'a approuvé mérite une tappe sur les doigts :-P 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: MagicFab: j'aurai besoin de votre "input" sur ma page wiki pour mon Ubuntu Membership... la réunion est demain.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mobidoy
<Mobidoy> Merci :) 
<MagicFab> wow :)
<Mobidoy> wow ? pourquoi ? 
<MagicFab> "After 10 years of fun in tanks" :) 
<MagicFab> 10 years in tanks -> ready for Ubuntu :D :D
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> MagicFab: tu vas lui écrire un testimonial
<cyphermox> ?
<MagicFab> pas question
<MagicFab> :D
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, fais-toi des redirect wiki ChristianParent -> Mobidoy 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, j'ai pris la liberté de la déplacer à https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mobidoy et corrigé qqs fautes mais c'est très bon :) peux-tu retracer tes premières contributions sur IRC ou sur la mailing list ?
<MagicFab> et personellement je crois que tu devrais lister toutes tes contributions (nommer les événements), et s'il y a des photos aussi
<Mobidoy> :) Je jette un oeil pout trouver ca... Merci :) 
<Mobidoy> et en passant, redirect wiki ChristianParent -> Mobidoy.... je te suis pas la lol 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, bah, je l'ai fait - va voir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChristianParent
<Mobidoy> MagicFab: quelque chose comme ceci ? http://ubuntu-qc.124361.n3.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=user_nodes&user=300537
<Mobidoy> et tu n'as pas donner ton +1 :) 
<MagicFab> je le donne quand la page sera prête :)
<MagicFab>  c'est un excellent lien ca et tu as oublié de mentionner ta participation aux forums
<Mobidoy> oui j'ai vue ca :) 
<MagicFab> Le seul problème que je peux voir c'est que tu es visible depuis ~5 mois selon ces liens. Me semble que ca fait + longtemps non ?
<Mobidoy> oui depuis avant le release de Maverick... 2 semaines avant... 
<Mobidoy> c'est quoi encore le liens pour le log du irc svp ? 
<Mobidoy> Il me faudrait aussi le liens pour les photos de release party de Maverick, c'est toi qui les a si je me souvient bien MagicFab... 
<MagicFab> aucune idée... faudrait verifier si on les avait envoyées sur la ML
<Mobidoy> je crois que oui.... MagicFab pour le Log du irc, le liens, tu l'as svp ? 
<mathben> Salut, en Shell, dans un répertoire, j'essaie de déplacer une série de répertoire qui contient au moins la même string (pour ce cas-ci, il contient le mot test) et je veux les déplacer dans la poubelle (~/.local/share/Trash/)
<mathben> Sur le web, on me conseille d'utiliser find avec -exec
<mathben> find . -name test -exec mv {} /trash \;
<mathben> j'ai essayé ça, et ça n'a pas d'effet (j'ai créé le répertoire trash pour ce cas-ci juste à coté)
<Mobidoy> MagicFab: c'est fait, j'ai ajouté des liens qui remonte au 9 Octobre 2010... Seul chose plate, les liens ajoute une ligne vide ce qui brise la mise en page.... pas moyens de le corriger :) 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: Dans combien de temps penses-tu etre pret ? 
<MagicFab> belle photo!!!! https://picasaweb.google.com/nekohayo/UbuntuMaverickReleasePartyMontreal#5528139663762473522
<MagicFab> mathben, careful
<MagicFab> https://picasaweb.google.com/nekohayo/UbuntuMaverickReleasePartyMontreal#5528139598967866002
<Mobidoy> tout est dans le photographe :) 
<cyphermox> mathben: find . -name "*test*" -exec mv {} /trash \;
<cyphermox> tu veux surement que test soit peut importe ou dans le nom?
<cyphermox> mais comme dit MagicFab, fais attention, parce que find trouve *tout* ce qui est dans les sous-répertoires, en partant du répertoire courant (.)
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: prêt quand t'es prêt
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: oublie le texte.... Ok je ramasse mon stock et je viens te chercher ! 
<MagicFab> mathben, test en utilisant une autre commande qu mv :)
<Mobidoy> AVIS AUX INTERESSÉS: Ubuntu Hour de Longueuil débute dans environ une heure et ce, jusqu'à 20:00 ce soir, minimum !!! 
<mathben> alors il faut ceci :D  find .  -maxdepth 1 -name "test*" -exec mv {} trash \;
<mathben> MagicFab: cyphermox: merci :)
<Mobidoy> moustafa, tu viens au Ubuntu Hour Vendredi ? 
<moustafa> Peut-etre
<moustafa> Mobidoy: Presentement, j'avoue que j'ai pas trop la tete la
<Mobidoy> moustafa: Dak, a date il y aura MagicFab, IdleOne, cyphermox, Moi meme et possiblement Kanouk
<IdleOne> I would be surprised if she comes.
<IdleOne> I can understand her hesitation though.
<Mobidoy> IdleOne: she already came to Longueuil so, why not ? :)
<IdleOne> oh, I didn't know that
<IdleOne> cool
<Mobidoy> :-)
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: MagicFab, still hoping for your push.... ;-P 
<MagicFab> ack
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Mobidoy> Bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> salut Mobidoy 
<cyphermox> 'soir
<cyphermox> wow, le temps passe vite... y'est déjà 17h!
<kanouk> salut cyphermox 
<kanouk> oué
<kanouk> passe trop vite
<Mobidoy> kanouk: comment ca tu est pas ici ? lol
<kanouk> j'y ai pensé aujourd'hui mais j'avais pas vraiment le temps
<kanouk> mais je t'avoue que ça m'a trotté longtemps dans la tête :D
<Mobidoy> La je vais etre obliger de faire un detour apres avoir ete chercher IdleOne et aller te chercher de force Vendredi ;-P 
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> suis pas mal loin Mobidoy :D
<kanouk> tu passerais ta journée à voyager :)
<kanouk> et de + je connais pas montréal
<Mobidoy> Pas sur moi lol.... je peux te retracer avec ton IP :-P 
<kanouk> un peu mais je m'aventure jamais toute seule dans montréal
<kanouk> tu la vois pas mon ip
<kanouk> parlant d'ip ya un ti comique qui a fait des ravages dernièrement
<Mobidoy> comment ca ? à
<kanouk> attend
<Mobidoy> je vais t'envoyer un liens, qui va te faire connecter sur mon Linode et apres, j'ai juste a regarder mes logs et je vais la trouver :D
<kanouk> je cliquerai pas sur ton lien alors :D
<Mobidoy> lol
<Mobidoy> tu vois comment c'est facile quand même.... Et plusieurs tombe dans le panneau.... 
<kanouk> regardez ça: http://www.korben.info/aie-nonymous.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Korben_nl+%28Korben%29
<Mobidoy> Justement, je viens de me faire voler mon compte de World Of Warcraft selon un courriel que je viens de recevoir. J'ai juste a entrer mes infos de carte de credit..... Seul probleme c'est que je n'ai jamais eu de compte World Of Warcraft lol
<kanouk> lol est bonne, .......
<kanouk> pourtant ya encore plein de gens qui se font avoir
<kanouk> en rentrant leurs coordonnées
<kanouk> est-ce qu'il y en a parmi vous qui utilisez Inkscape?
<kanouk> je sais pour cyphermox qu'il l'utilise
<kanouk> ya un bug quand on veut copier un objet
<kanouk> ahaha! je viens de résoudre le problème d'inkscape
<kanouk> trouvé
<Mobidoy> desoler j'etait sur ta page, méchante histoire... 
<kanouk> oui 
<Mobidoy> Et pour inkscape, ton best bet, c'est deuxpi.... 
<kanouk> j'ai regardé toutes les photos de cette page 
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> mais j'ai trouvé pourquoi la copie ne marchait pas
<kanouk> il faut ajouter un calque avant de coller
<Mobidoy> connais rien la dedans !! 
<kanouk> lol pas grave
<kanouk> j'essaie de revenir à la version de ma distribution
<kanouk> c'est que j'ai installé le getdeb
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: ping test?
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: donc ca marche?
<cyphermox> boooya.
<kanouk> qu'est-ce qui marche?
<kanouk> fait 2 fois que ça déconnecte chez moi
<Mobidoy> c'est des test avec Quassel que nous faisons... 
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> Mais c'est pas notre faute si ca deconnecte chez toi...
<kanouk> lol
<Mobidoy> mettons.... 
<Mobidoy> je peut pas te divulguer que nous t'avons retracer mais tu nous le confirme :-P 
<kanouk> je sais pas ce qu'il y a mais c'est rare que ça fait ça. lol Mobidoy 
<Mobidoy> videotron ? 
<kanouk> sait pas
<Mobidoy> es-tu sur videotron ? 
<kanouk> tu veux savoir si "je suis avec vidéotron?"
<kanouk> oui 
<kanouk> et toi?
<Mobidoy> dak, tu peux leurs téléphoner (le support technique) et qu'ils vérifie la puissance du signal qui ce rends chez toi.... Ca te coute rien, ca prends 2 minutes et ils peuvent voir si ils ont un probleme de reseau dans ton coin... 
<Mobidoy> oui Videotron aussi, Évidement :) 
<kanouk> ah ! je vais voir et si ça refait la même chose je vais téléphoner
<cyphermox> kanouk: toi aussi t'as des déconnections?
<kanouk> oui ce soir mais en temps normal jamais
<cyphermox> ca recommence à arriver de temps en temps chez moi... c'est le temps de re-changer de modem peut-être
<kanouk> toi tu en as cyphermox ?
<kanouk> moi mon modem est tout nouveau
<Mobidoy> un autre indice... ca confirme ce que nous pensions cyphermox, elle habite ton coin.... 
<cyphermox> pentoute
<cyphermox> brb, j'essaye de déboguer de quoi avec stgraber
<kanouk> LOL
<kanouk>  arrêtez vous me faites rire
<kanouk> Mobidoy, ça n'a pas d'importance l'endroit où je demeure :D
<Mobidoy> je sais je niaise.... 
<Mobidoy> inquiete toi pas.... 
<kanouk> sauf quand j'aimerais me déplacer pour aller aux rassemblements
<Mobidoy> ouin c'est vrai ! 
<kanouk> je m'inquiète pas du tout Mobidoy 
<kanouk> suis revenue à la version antérieure de inkscape et ça a pas réglé le problème
<Mobidoy> Ils ont dit que je suis rehabiliter, c'est pour ca que j'ai pu avoir ma liberation conditionnelle suite a ma peine de 5 ans pour "Stalking"
<kanouk> dites-moi les experts, est-ce qu'il y a une façon que lorsqu'on désinstalle un logiciel de se débarasser de toute trace de l'installation
<kanouk> ???
<Mobidoy> sudo apt-get purge inkscape
<kanouk> ah ben moi Mobidoy m'en fous je sais pas c'est quoi "Stalking"
<Mobidoy> sudo apt-get purge inkscape*
<kanouk> je la connais cette commande mais ça règle pas le problème
<IdleOne> kanouk: sudo apt-get fermela mobidoy
<IdleOne> :P
<cyphermox> kanouk: alors c'est probablement pas un problème de inkscape, peut-être les dépendances
<kanouk> suis certaine que quelque part il reste encore des traces de l'installation même après avoir supprimé le dossier personnel de l'appli en question
<Mobidoy> Stalking c'est : Suiveur, traqueur, espionneur
<kanouk> sudo apt-get fermela mobidoy
<kanouk> IdleOne, tu vois comme je suis obéissante :-D
<kanouk> une blague Mobidoy :-D
<IdleOne> hehe
<Mobidoy> pas besoin de me le dire, je ne suis pas susceptible pour une goutte... capable d'en prendre :) 
<kanouk> cyphermox, tu as sans doute raison puisque quand je copie un objet dans inkscape, une fenêtre apparaît qui me parle de uniconvertor et script...
<Mobidoy> IdleOne: which bus are you taking on friday ? ;-P 
<cyphermox> ahh, c'est vrai ca, uniconvertor
<IdleOne> probleme avec le package mobidoy c'est qu'il est briser du depart
<kanouk> Mobidoy, t'étais tout ça avant? :-D
<cyphermox> kanouk: tu peux copier le message d'erreur exact?
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: I will take the 48 up to the Metro and then :PPPPPPPPPPPP
<kanouk> Mobidoy, ah ben là m'en fous plus :(
<cyphermox> lol... kanouk, Mobidoy aurait passé à la cour martiale si c'était le cas, on le reverrait plus ;)
<Mobidoy> she asked how to gfet completly rid of it... I told her how to that is it..... ;)
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: I know I was just kidding
<Mobidoy> I know IdleOne, playing with ya too... 
<kanouk> cyphermox, oui je vais te donner ça dans pas long
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get purge --remove -kill -delete mobidoy
<IdleOne> that package is stubborn
<Mobidoy> rofl
<kanouk> cyphermox, tu sais bien que je crois pas ça ce qu'il a dit c'est que j'embarque dans son jeu :-D
<IdleOne> va falloir router Mobidoy et installer a nouveau
<Mobidoy> kanouk oui tout ca pis, il m'en reste un peu dans le fond de moi meme... c'est pour ca que je traque ton IP ;P 
<cyphermox> "Hey, the Kill-9 command isn't working." "Yeah, I rewrote it with better signals. Ones with more meaning than words like hang up." 
<kanouk> lol Mobidoy :D
<cyphermox> "Well what are they?" "They're a mixed bag - everything a discerning system administrator needs." "And they are?" "Let's see, there's Kill-Godfather, which is a quick shot to the back of the process's header in a quiet corner of process space, and also, while it's at it, leaves a GIF of a horse's head in their screen-saver bitmap." "Lovely, I'm sure." 
<Mobidoy> so IdleOne your license are valid ?
<IdleOne> licence for?
<Mobidoy> friday
<IdleOne> haha to drive a car?
<Mobidoy> aye
<IdleOne> I did not know I needed a licence for that
<cyphermox> "Then there's Kill-CIA, which kills the process and makes it look like natural causes." "Uh-huh." "Of course, further investigation of the core file reveals the words, 'grassy knoll,' which is sure to get the furry-toothed guys in research reaching for the dandelion tea." "Yes..." "Ahhhhh, Kill-shotgun, for when you can't remember the whole of the process's PID - it just kills anything in that vicinity. Kill-driveby, 
<cyphermox> which knocks off one process on either side of the specified one, and so on." 
<cyphermox> "It's a little overboard isn't it?" "No, Kill-overboard kills all processes, e-mails a nasty message to Bill Gates about how badly we're abusing our Microsoft licenses, then writes garbage all over the kernel causing the system to crash. Oh, and tampers with a couple of things on your desktop machine." 
<Mobidoy> well my goal is not to leave home in Mustang and get back via bus ! 
<IdleOne> I was just playing about driving.
<Mobidoy> I am not
<IdleOne> lol, es my licence is valid
<IdleOne> yes*
<IdleOne> I like the kill-shotgun
<Mobidoy> unless you chicken out ! 
<IdleOne> kills everything in the vicinity
<cyphermox> ;)
<IdleOne> me...chicken?
<IdleOne> hah
<IdleOne> dude I bought a motorcycle when I lived in the US, no licence to drive it and I had never driven a motorcycle in my life
<kanouk> cyphermox, ça dit: UniConvertor failed: Cannot list directory /home/.../.uniconvertor: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/..../.uniconvertor'
<kanouk> et ignoring it in font_path
<kanouk> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/uniconvertor/app/utils/locale_utils.py:9: DeprecationWarning: The popen2 module is deprecated.  Use the subprocess module.
<kanouk>   from popen2 import popen2
<cyphermox> ah, ok
<Mobidoy> penn ?
<Mobidoy> Phili guy ? 
<IdleOne> no but I lived near Philly for 10 years
<IdleOne> I am from Montreal
<kanouk> cyphermox, ce serait un peu long à tout mettre ici et en + inkscape a tendance à geler
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> kanouk: peut-être essaye de créer ~/.uniconverter, voir si ca aide
<cyphermox> (mkdir ~/.uniconverter)
<kanouk> ok j'essaie
<kanouk> "uniconverter" ou "uniconvertor"?
<IdleOne> .uniconvertor
<kanouk> c'est ce que j'ai mis
<kanouk> j'ai regardé plus haut le message que j'ai mis ici avant
<kanouk> te donne des nouvelles dans pas long cyphermox 
<cyphermox> ok
<kanouk> :)
<kanouk> j'ai une fenêtre Post Script qui s'ouvre encore
<kanouk> et cette fenêtre s'ouvre 3 fois
<kanouk> ensuite la fenêtre "Inkscape a reçu des données additionnelles du script exécuté. Le script n'a pas retourné d'erreur, mais ceci peut indiquer que les résultats ne sont pas ceux attendus.
<kanouk> je te colles ça sur pastebin
<kanouk> marche pas Mobidoy 
<Mobidoy> qu'est ce que j'ai a voir la dedans moi.... je dormais tranquile dans mon coin... ;-)
<kanouk> lol me suis trompée c'est à cyphermox que je voulais envoyer ;-D  retourne te coucher Mobidoy 
<Mobidoy> merci....
<kanouk> :D
<kanouk> cyphermox, c'est ici que ça se passe: http://pastebin.com/SU6tCnX6
<cyphermox> ca m'a lair assez compliqué
<kanouk> oui :)
<kanouk> c'est un peu fucké
<kanouk> cyphermox, je vais me contenter de dupliquer les objets au lieu de copier, ya pas de problème quand je duplique
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-19
<Mobidoy> Getting nervous, less than 24 hours before cyphermox refuse me ! 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, ping
<MagicFab> --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mobidoy (reload)
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<sipherdee> bonsoir sylvain!  je prépare le souper, je re plus tard.
<d2_racing> ok
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: rooted.... 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: de retour par minous ? 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: ok, cool
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: l'application qu'il faut c'est ssh tunnel, ca fonctionne aussi sur les telephone rooter :) 
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: cool
<cyphermox> désolé, j'étais pas mal occupé par evolution, mais là c'est fini
<cyphermox> on a evolution 3.0.0 dans oneiric là ;)
<Mobidoy> nice
<IdleOne> I have an interesting bunch of errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/610223/ cyphermox this is on 11.10
<cyphermox> ah, yes, already on it ;)
<IdleOne> cool
<IdleOne> I'll wait for the fix :)
<cyphermox> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/785323
<cyphermox> i wish we had ubotu here
<cyphermox> IdleOne: it'll be sorted soon
<IdleOne> ask tsimpson or jussi for ubottu 
<IdleOne> I asked them
<IdleOne> will see what happens
<IdleOne> break time
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: j'ai regardé pour le checksum du tarball de evolution
<cyphermox> c'est assez simple, bzr-builddeb est stupide -- il roule get-orig-source, ca fail parce que c'est un bz2 (du moins, à ce que je vois), puis il appelle uscan avec --repack, ce qui fait que le tarball bz2 est redownloadé, puis repacké pour faire un .gz, ce qui change son checksum
<mdeslaur> ARGH!
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: complètement stupide
<cyphermox> je vais essayer de régler ca, y'a deux problèmes... je doute que le repack soit une bonne idée, et le check qui fail quand c'est un bz2 doit être arrangé
<mdeslaur> ca doit etre le watch file qui download le bz2
<mdeslaur> faudrait le changer pour ne pas que ca arrive encore
<cyphermox> euh, à mon avis c'est correct downloader un bz2
<cyphermox> regarde ca: 
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610260/
<cyphermox> le bobo, c'est que le check de bzr bd fail, il s'attend à un lzma, y'a un test ou regex qui est incorrect
<mdeslaur> bizarre ca
<cyphermox> dans le cas d'evo le premier morceaux devrait etre ok, il download le fichier par une règle dans /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/upstream-source.mk
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: tu devrais montrer tout ca à james
<cyphermox> ok
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-20
<Mobidoy> Ok 40 mins to go ! 
<Ankman> oO
<Mobidoy> Ankman: 40 mins, well 20 now, and the meeting to become Ubuntu Member will start.... I have applied for it
<Ankman> ooooooh
<Ankman> where?
<Mobidoy> #ubuntu-meeting
<Mobidoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas
<Mobidoy> this is where you apply for it
<Mobidoy> IdleOne: will need your Info to pick you up tommorow ! 
<Mobidoy> tomorrow also
<Ankman> ah
<IdleOne> cyphermox: for a lubotu (ubottu clone) we need a channel owner to make the request. so MagicFab because he is the only one with +f/F in the access list
<cyphermox> dah
<Mobidoy> how was it cyphermox ? 
<cyphermox> j'y ai pas été
<Mobidoy> doh lol
<Mobidoy> demain, tu es a maison ou au bureau ? 
<cyphermox> maison, j'ai ĺ'évaluteur qui passe demain matin
<Mobidoy> doh, vers quelle heure ? 
<Mobidoy> Faut aller chercher notre ami IdleOne et ce checker au cas ou Tony Mucci serais dans le coin
<Mobidoy> He his my sister in-law uncle and she swore she would send him after me if I kept on bugging her.... so I did ! 
<IdleOne> Who is Tony Mucci?
<Mobidoy> Probably the next Padre of the Montreal Mafia... He live in Mtl- north too
<IdleOne> Ah, nobody important
<Mobidoy> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=8&ved=0CEoQFjAH&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnewenglandorganizedcrime.com%2Freputed-mafioso-tony-mucci-wants-bail%2F&rct=j&q=Tony%20Mucci&ei=Ra7VTdHRHZPAgQeM3cSTBw&usg=AFQjCNEx05odrQ4AgtSBefsvmUJ67h-l5w&sig2=HGObNj9R0YB38n18lh2N7g&cad=rja
<Mobidoy> lol exactly.... simple detail is that he has a crosshair on my butt !! 
<Mobidoy> a target I mean
<Mobidoy> Omg I am in trouble, the chairman is cyphermox... 
<highvoltage> cyphermox is cool.
<highvoltage> (well, I was a sleep-deprived hung-over zombie when I met him briefly, but still)
<Mobidoy> yeah I know highvoltage ;-) I spend all my Wednesday with him at the Longueuil Ubuntu Hour :-)
<cyphermox> poke poke
<cyphermox> Mobidoy: pret?
<cyphermox> c'est bientot là !
<Mobidoy> oui je finis mon texte :) 
<cyphermox> good
<cyphermox> je suis impatient, c'est long son affaire
<Mobidoy> lol
<IdleOne> demande leurs ci sont prets a voter :)
<Ankman> i hate automated phone software or stupid agents
<Mobidoy> rofl Ankman
<Ankman> 'for service in english press 1'. so i did. later: 'bonjour...'
<Mobidoy> lol
<Ankman> still better than if an indian due with a thick accent would answer
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: join #ubuntu-irc and ask them to activate your ubuntu member cloak, give them link to launchpad also
<IdleOne> Felicitations!
<Mobidoy> Merci and Done
<cyphermox> maybe wait a little, until you're added to the team
<cyphermox> ah, on dirait que c'est déjà fait
<IdleOne> you haven't added him yet!
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: now you just have to wait a for someone to approve it
<cyphermox> it was done
 * cyphermox runs off
<IdleOne> I meant an IRCC member has to approve the cloak now
<cyphermox> à demain, gang
<IdleOne> and get staff to apply
<cyphermox> IdleOne: oh, right
<IdleOne> salut cyphermox 
<IdleOne> * Mobidoy (~quassel@ubuntu/member/mobidoy) has joined #ubuntu-qc
<Mobidoy> chow cyphermox
<Mobidoy> now for the ubuntu email... how does it work ?
<IdleOne> let me look it up I don't remember
<IdleOne> toute les detail son't ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<IdleOne> half English moitier francais I parle to toi
<Mobidoy> lol
<Mobidoy> ok it will be automaticaly be made within 48 hours... 
<IdleOne> sometimes takes a little longer
<IdleOne> but it will be done
<Mobidoy> aye.. this is ok
<david234_> J'habite à Québec et j'aimerais participer à des rencontres Ubuntus. J'utilise Ubuntu depuis 7.04. Avant j'utilisais Gentoo ( à partir de stage 3, touts compiler ) et Debian, Suse et Redhat. Quand rencontrait vous à Québec?
<david234_> recontrez*
<david234_> Allo
<MagicFab> avoine ping
<avoine> MagicFab: bong
<IdleOne> Bonjour Qc
<highvoltage> salut IdleOne 
<moustafa> Mobidoy: penses-tu que tu pourrais venir me prendre pour le UH?
<cyphermox> moustafa: trop tard?
<cyphermox> (y'ést tu trop tard pour toi?)
<moustafa> cyphermox: Pour faire le voyage?  Trop tard. À moins que Mobidoy peut me chercher
<cyphermox> ben c'est ca on va venir
<cyphermox> Mobidoy part là là
<moustafa> Ok
<moustafa> Je serais en bas dans 5 minutes
<cyphermox> ok, ils devraient etre en bas dans a peu près ca, 5 min
<GaBo> salut
<MobiAndroid> moustafa nous sommes en bas
<moustafa> Mobidoy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awq90APEVgw
<sipherdee> s'il y a des voyageurs sur le chan, j'aimerais avoir vos recommandations pour une carte sim que j'utiliserais quelques jours aux états-unis.
<Sead> Salut
<Lrrr> lo
<Sead> ^^ ! Lo
<Sead> Pas pire une communauté UNIX au québec
<sipherdee> ouiii!  où habites-tu?
<Sead> Rouyn-Noranda
<Sead> Dammit de script bash de merde
<sipherdee> bogue? :)
<Sead> Non je comprend pas comment le crée donc je lis l'interweb depuis 1n
<Sead> 1h*
<Sead> J'ai crée un script en perl, et là je dois créer un alias du nom de X pour remplacer l'appel de script suivant $ perl inverseur_colonnes.pl
<Sead> Sauf que j'ai jamais faite d'alias ...
<deuxpi> Sead: alias inverseur="perl /chemin/complet/inverseur_colonnes.pl"
<Sead> nice
<deuxpi> on peut trouver dans "man bash"
<Sead> J'essai çâ
<IdleOne> http://idle-one.blogspot.com/2011/05/ubuntu-hour-got-job.html 
<Mobidoy> Hey deuxpi, regarde ca... 
<Mobidoy> quassel@ubuntu/member/mobidoy
<IdleOne> Mobidoy: hmm
<IdleOne> something weird is happening with xchat
<deuxpi> Mobidoy: félicitations ! j'ai pas encore passé dans tout le backlog, mais je crois que j'ai du rattrapage à faire !
<Mobidoy> felicitation 
<Mobidoy> oups, felicitation pour ta job IdleOne
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: a peine lol.... ont te croyais rayé de la planete :-) 
<IdleOne> Merci :)
<Mobidoy> no chance you would had let you know that was what you were going for ? ;0)
<IdleOne> So I really should figure out how to add my blog to Planet Ubuntu
<Mobidoy> maybe yeah !! lol 
<IdleOne> last time I looked it was a little confusing
<Mobidoy> cyphermox: tu es la ? 
<cyphermox> ouan
<Mobidoy> tiens voila les points cyphermox que je te parlais sur l'email ubuntu.com
<Mobidoy> The script which creates the email aliases runs every 2 days.
<Mobidoy> Please note that if your contact address in Launchpad is a GMail address, then you cannot use that specific GMail account to test that forwarding is working. The reason is this pattern looks like an endless loop of e-mails between gmail.com and ubuntu.com; and GMail does not accept these e-mails. 
<cyphermox> ah
<Mobidoy> pis pour ce que tu disais... ca ce peut... 
<Mobidoy> is a privilege that all members (direct/indirect) of the Ubuntu members team on Launchpad.
<cyphermox> j'ai pas l'habitude de m'envoyer des courriels à moi-même alors c pas trop un problème
<Mobidoy> ca depends ce qu'ils entendent par indirect
<Mobidoy> moi je m'en envois... j'appel ca des remonders
<Mobidoy> reminders even
<cyphermox> ben, si mais pas exactement de cette facon
<Mobidoy> http://store.linux.com/product_info.php?products_id=106
<cyphermox> oh boy.
 * cyphermox -> eod.
<kanouk> bonsoir
<yhs> Bonsoir Kanouk
<kanouk> bonsoir yhs 
<Ankman> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman 
<kanouk> comment va?
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-21
<Ankman> oui, toi?
<kanouk> je vais bien merci Ankman 
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> :)
<Ankman> ~seen willll
<Mobidoy> bonsoir kanouk
<kanouk> allo Mobidoy , ça va?
<Mobidoy> tres bien et toi ? 
<kanouk> bien aussi merci :-D
<Mobidoy> regarde la gang de joyeux lurons que tu as manqué ce midi, il n'y a que moi qui n'est pas sur la photo.... 
<Mobidoy> http://idle-one.blogspot.com/2011/05/ubuntu-hour-got-job.html
<kanouk> tu es abonné à la liste de dissusion Mobidoy ?
<Mobidoy> oui
<kanouk> je regarde ça
<Ankman> hmm
<kanouk> je vais essayer de traduire, je suis pas bilingue :)
<kanouk> je connais seulement cyphermox  et ce doit être Magicfab à droite? et au centre je connais pas
<kanouk> IdleOne, ?
<Mobidoy> exact
<kanouk> :-D
<Mobidoy> sipherdee a l'extreme gauche :) 
<kanouk> ok j'allais te poser la question
<kanouk> merci
<kanouk> toujours pas de femme dans ces rencontres :)
<Ankman> wow, mustang
<Mobidoy> oui il y en a, pas ce midi mais nous en avons une, une francaise, MagicFab ce rappel surement le nom... Je suis pas bon avec les noms :) 
<Mobidoy> Ankman: that is my baby Ankman ;-)
<kanouk> on est la minorité, linux est plutôt un milieu d'hommes
<kanouk> une française qui habite au québec?
<Mobidoy> faux.... laisse moi trouver... il y a des rencontres de femme seulement (ou MagicFab reussie a ce faire inviter) et il y a plus de fmme a ces rencontres qu'il y a d'homme au notre... 
<Mobidoy> oui une francaise qui habite le quebec :-)
<kanouk> ok c'est encourageant
<kanouk> et les réunions de femmes se tiennent à Montréal?
<Ankman> nice
<Ankman> Mobidoy: payee combien?
<Mobidoy> Ankman: close to 40K
<Mobidoy> kanouk: oui a Montreal :) 
<kanouk> merci Mobidoy 
<Mobidoy> pdp, si jamais MagicFab viens faire sont tour, ont pourras avoir plus de détails
<kanouk> ok
<Ankman> woooah
<kanouk> et lequel sur la photo est devenu membre ubuntu?
<Mobidoy> celui derriere la camera... lol 
<Mobidoy> moi
<kanouk> ok, congratulations Mobidoy ;-D
<Mobidoy> merci :-) 
<kanouk> les versions de logiciels "nightly" est-ce que vous conseillez ou déconseillez?
<Mobidoy> tu dois peser le pour et le contre.... 
<kanouk> est-ce qu'il y a un risque pour la sécurité?
<Mobidoy> est-ce que le nightly build t'apporte des fonctions qui compenseront pour les risques de bug et de plantage... 
<kanouk> j'en sais rien c'est pour ça que je pose la question
<Mobidoy> ca depend du logiciel mais oui, peut importe, il y a toujours des risques de securiteé
<kanouk> ok alors je laisse tomber
<Mobidoy> quel logiciel ? 
<kanouk> inkscape
<Mobidoy> ahhh
<kanouk> ya un bug et j'arrive pas à le corriger même après être revenue à l'ancienne version
<Ankman> quel bug?
<Mobidoy> deuxpi: joue avec inkscape parfois, il peut peut-etre t'aider
<kanouk> quand je copie un objet
<kanouk> deuxpi youou!!! tu es là? toc toc
<kanouk> ya personne ;-(
<Ankman> pas moi
<kanouk> vous permettez que je prenne la photo du lien?
<Mobidoy> surement... IdleOne? 
<IdleOne> absolument
<kanouk> merci IdleOne :-D
<IdleOne> no problem :)
<kanouk> :)
<IdleOne> en temps que securite je crois pas qu'il y en as surtout avec quelque chose comme inkscape qui est tres bien connu. cote stabilite, oui.
<kanouk> ok
<Mobidoy> non exactement IdleOne cote securiter ce serait surprenant avec Inkscape, pour ce qui est de a stabiliter d'un nightly, c'est autre chose.... 
<IdleOne> meme pour la stabiliter je serais tres surpris que ca plante, normallement ci il y a un grand changement dans le logiciel ils vont announcer d'avance 
<IdleOne> si
<IdleOne> BUT you as the user have to keep in mind that it is a nightly build ( beta testing) so if you must have stability for business reasons you should not run nightly builds
<IdleOne> toutes ca pour dire, vas y installe :)
<Mobidoy> aye lol 
<kanouk> lol je vais y penser IdleOne :D
<Mobidoy> tu es assez débrouillarde pour t'en sortir si tu fais face a un probleme.... Moi aussi je te dirais go
<IdleOne> kanouk: comme toute dans la vie y'a des risques, question de peser le bon et le mal.
<kanouk> je sais, j'ai déjà installé make human nightly
<kanouk> fait longtemps
<IdleOne> avec inkscape je dirais que ca vaut la peine de tester et rapporter les bogues si t'en trouve
<kanouk> sans doute
<kanouk> mais je suis pas assez expérimentée avec inkscape pour pouvoir rapporter des bugs. le seul que je connaisse c'est la copie d'objets qui fonctionne pas
<kanouk> uniconvertor est "failed"
<IdleOne> personnes a dit que tu dois toutes les trouver
<kanouk> pour ça l'autre jour je demandais s'il pouvait rester des résidus de logiciels désinstallés
<IdleOne> celles que tu vois
<IdleOne> sa me gene de taper en francais :/ et moi qui est aller a l'ecole francaise
<IdleOne> heh
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> les fautes me dérangent pas moi
<IdleOne> moi oui, pour ca que je tappe en englais 
<kanouk> IdleOne, tu viens d'en faire une en anglais une faute lol alors aussi taper en français ;-D
<IdleOne> :P
<kanouk> lolllllllll
<IdleOne> 10 ans aux US, j'ai perdu my franc(sedille)ais
<IdleOne> :P
<kanouk> normal :)
<Mobidoy> who cares, kids to day even type in french !!! 
<Ankman> oO
<Mobidoy> omg... I meant "who cares, kids today cant even type in french !!! Well, they do but it is not the french I have learned !!! 
<Ankman> besides they not really speak french here *g*
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir d2_racing 
<d2_racing> bonsoir kanouk 
<kanouk> :)
<d2_racing> et puis, remis de la vague de Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<kanouk> ?
<d2_racing> moi j'en attends encore parlé au bureau, Unity ça fait pas l'unanimité
<d2_racing> entend....
<kanouk> j'ai pas encore unity
<d2_racing> moi je test le kernel 2.6.39 ce soir
<kanouk> bon test alors
<yhs> est-ce qu'il y a des grands utilisateurs de GIMP par ici ? :)
<kanouk> ben grand faut le dire vite mais moi je l'utilise très souvent et en ce moment je l'utilise
<kanouk> pourquoi yhs ?
<Musashimaru> 5'10', c'est suffisant comme grndeur?
<yhs> kanouk: je peux te poser une question piège alors?
<Musashimaru> 5'10" je veux dire
<kanouk> vas-y yhs 
<yhs> comment savoir les coordonnées X/Y d'un calque ?
<yhs> à part qu'en le déplaçant avec l'outil Move ...
<kanouk> là tu m'embêtes yhs 
<yhs> c'est tout bête... mais je trouve pas.
<kanouk> attends
<Musashimaru> vous avez testé la nouvelle interface de gimp?
<kanouk> pas moi non
<yhs> Musashimaru: c'est quoi le nouvelle interface ? Pour quelle version ?
<Musashimaru> interface 1 fenetre
<Musashimaru> version 2.7 je crois
<yhs> ok moi 2.6
<kanouk> c'est pas la version 2.6.11?
<Musashimaru> 2.7.2
<kanouk> ah bien non :(
<kanouk> tu as sans doute raison
<Musashimaru> http://img815.imageshack.us/img815/8103/selection001.png
<yhs> bon j'abandonne... je vais faire dodo. Bonne nuit ubunteros québécois & cie.
<kanouk> bonne nuit yhs, je vais continuer à chercher pour ton x y
<yhs> kanouk... ok cool :)
<kanouk> :)
<MagicFab> IdleOne, around ?
<IdleOne> MagicFab: I am now
<MagicFab> great post :)
<IdleOne> hehe thanks
<MagicFab> gotta go, but wanted to thank you for that
<MagicFab> have a nice day!
<IdleOne> You have a nice day also.
<IdleOne> Thank me for what?
<MagicFab> coming over + the poste :)
<MagicFab> post*
<IdleOne> Dude I need to come to Ubuntu Hours more often. I enjoy seeing you guys.
#ubuntu-qc 2011-05-22
<kanouk> bonsoir
<kanouk> yhs, concernant ton x y dans gimp j'ai rien trouvé
<Ankman> 'llo kanouk
<yhs> Bonsoir kanouk ... pas grave...
<kanouk> salut yhs et Ankman  :)
<kanouk> mais tu voulais faire quoi exactement avec gimp?
<yhs> kanouk: je me suis servi de la souris et j'ai pointé sur le bon pixel avec l'outil Move... pas idéal, mais bon
<kanouk> lol je comprend pas mais pas grave
<kanouk> tu voulais effacer un pixel?
<yhs> ça serait pratique pour aider à faire des sprites CSS
<yhs> pour une image sprite...
<kanouk> une image sprite c'est quoi?
<kanouk> la liqueur?
<yhs> lol
<yhs> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprite_%28jeu_vid%C3%A9o%29#Sprite_CSS
<kanouk> lol ;-D
<kanouk> c'est pas d'la liqueur ;-D
<kanouk> hihi
<yhs> kanouk: non :P
<kanouk> ;D
<kanouk> bonjour!
<IdleOne> allo aloo kanouk 
<kanouk> allo! IdleOne :)
<kanouk> ça va IdleOne ?
<IdleOne> oui pas pire et toi?
<kanouk> j'vais bien aussi merci :)
<kanouk> si je te dis que j'ai fait un petit montage avec votre photo, tu vas être insulté?
<IdleOne> ben non
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> tant mieux :)
<IdleOne> je reserve le droit d'etre insulter apres avoir vu le montage
<IdleOne> :P
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> faut que je le mette en ligne avant et je te montre
<IdleOne> en passant une de mes tounes preferer est Terre promise d'Eric Lapointe
<kanouk> euh! pt'être que je connais mais là maintenant je me rappelle pas, j'vais aller voir sur youtube
<IdleOne> j'lance ca dans les aires faits en ce que vous voulez
<kanouk> k
<kanouk> IdleOne, je suis pas graphiste alors reste pas surpris c'est pas exceptionnel, c'était seulement pour m'amuser avec gimp
<kanouk> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/821524membresubuntu.png
<IdleOne> hehe cool
<kanouk> :-D
<Musashimaru> c'est vous sur la phoito?
<Musashimaru> c'est quand votre prochaine beuverie linuxienne?
<IdleOne> chaque Vendredi a Outremont et les mercredi or jeudi a Longueuil
<IdleOne> s/or/ou/
<Musashimaru> c'est où que l'on peut avoir les dates officielles?
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<Musashimaru> votre groupe identi, ca permet quoi? vous faites quoi avec?
<kanouk> IdleOne, est bonne cette toune terre promise
<IdleOne> je l'aime
<kanouk> oui elle est bien
<IdleOne> est vieille un peut 
<kanouk> oui mais c'est sans importance
<IdleOne> j'aime bien Nomades sedentaire de Kevin Parent aussi
<IdleOne> je suis pogner dans le passer lol
<kanouk> lol
<kanouk> pas moi
<kanouk> IdleOne, tu me vois encore sous le pseudo de kanouk?
<IdleOne> oui
<kanouk> j'essaie de changer de nick et ça marche pas
<IdleOne> /nick nouveau
<kanouk> j'ai fait mais marche pas
<IdleOne> hmm
<kanouk> je réessaie
<IdleOne> si le nick est deja utiliser tu peut pas
<IdleOne> there you go
<IdleOne> Oreoo: :)
<IdleOne> /nick Milk
<IdleOne> heh
<Oreoo> mais il est enregistré et le nick que j'avais choisi ya personne ici qui a ce nick 
<Oreoo> lol
<IdleOne> oui mais "ici" veut dire tout freenode pas seulement ce canal
<Oreoo> ah!
<Oreoo> même si notre pseudo est enregistré?
<Musashimaru> et ca fait du monde
<Oreoo> mais ce pseudo est enregistré avec kanouk
<IdleOne> quel nick tu essai?
<Oreoo> Amigo
<IdleOne> /msg nickserv info amigo
<IdleOne> tu vois -NickServ- Last seen  : now
<IdleOne> -NickServ- amigo has enabled nick protection
<IdleOne> qui veut dire que meme quand il est pas utilise tu as 30 secondes pour entre le mot the passe pour nickserv 
<Oreoo> comprends rien
<Oreoo> :(
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> ok. 
<Oreoo> je suis pas supposée entrer le mot de passe puisqu'il est déjà enregistré avec kanouk
<IdleOne> nickserv is a service provided by freenode to register your nick. you can enable nick protection, that means that only you can use a nick you have registered.
<Oreoo> il l'est enregistré
<IdleOne> tu l'as grouper?
<Oreoo> dans le groupe kanouk
<Oreoo> oiu
<IdleOne> hmm
<Oreoo> oui
<Oreoo> bah pas grave je regarderai ça plus tard
<IdleOne> I know freenode has changed it's policies regarding nick names. if the nick hasn't been used in a while they can drop it and make it available to others
<Oreoo> ah ok
<Oreoo> ce doit être ça puisque je m'en servais jamais
<IdleOne> yup
<Oreoo> il est foutu
<Oreoo> lol
<Oreoo> au diable le nick
<Oreoo> la commande pour avoir l'adresse ip c'est ifconfig?
<Musashimaru> ca peut oui
<Oreoo> k merci
<Musashimaru> ifconfig | grep inet
<Musashimaru> si tu as une seule carte
<Oreoo> k
<Oreoo> @ +++
<d2_racing> bonjour
<IdleOne> a soir j'aimerais qu'la femme qui me sers le fort soit ma maitresse
<Musashimaru> tu veux retourner à l'école?
<Musashimaru> :)
<IdleOne> exact
<IdleOne> :-)
<Musashimaru> tu es dans un bar?
<IdleOne> non
<Musashimaru> mouais... tu a une serveuse chez toi?
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> juste une ligne d'une chanson
<IdleOne> la bartendresse - Eric Lapointe
<Musashimaru> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..... connais pas
<Musashimaru> je suis pas super fan de Eric....
<IdleOne> tu ecoute quoi?
<Musashimaru> bha, plein de choses 
<Musashimaru> VNV, et trucs du genre, des trucs des années 80, parfois même X
<Musashimaru> c'est trés large et variable, dépendant de mon humeur... :)
<d2_racing> bonne après-midi
<kanouk> je viens d'écouter l'entrevue avec richard stallman, très bon
<Ankman> !seen willl
#ubuntu-qc 2012-05-20
<NicolasDH> Bonjour, depuis Vendredi 2012-05-18 soir, toute mes tentatives d'upgrade de 11.10 a 12.04 sur les serveurs "Canada" etaient trop longues. J'ai fini l'upgrade via un serveur en France... Se peut-il qu'il y ait un serveur en defaut time-out dans le groups mirroir Canada
<Musashimaru> NicolasDH, le serveur officiel Canada est une merde à éviter
<Musashimaru> Moi je suis généralement sur iweb, le plus rapide pour moi
<NicolasDH> Merci Musashimaru, pourtant, mes updates, et upgrade precedents etaient moins penibles. Est-ce qu'on devrait essayer de trouver le serveur qui fait peut-etre defaut ?
<Musashimaru> NicolasDH, dans le gestionnaire de dépot, tu peux choisir les serveurs, et tu as un outil qui scan tous les mirroir et choisit le meilleur pour toi. Utilise le
<Musashimaru> Mais c'est comme ca que je suis tombé sur iweb
<NicolasDH> Lorsque je scan avec cet outil, le "Software Sources" fige...
<NicolasDH> Hier soir, et encore maintenant, "Testing download servers" la bar devient grise et ne bouge plus.
<NicolasDH> oups, elle viens de revenir, desole
<NicolasDH> et iweb est propose....
<NicolasDH> MERCI MERCI
<NicolasDH> :)
<Musashimaru> si tu as des serveurs morts, ca peut bloquer un certain temps
<NicolasDH> Wow, si j'avais su plus tot... download just pour update a 1MB/s
<NicolasDH> Hier, il m'a semble que la fenetre "Testing download servers" ne revenait plus, et j'avais fait Cancel
<NicolasDH> mais, maintenant, mes deux dernies essais reviennent correctement...
<Musashimaru> ben formidable
<NicolasDH> Merci encore.. c'est cool
<NicolasDH> ubuntu.mirror.iweb.ca
<Musashimaru> je sais pas pour ditributel, mais depuis videotron, ca va vite iweb
<NicolasDH> sur trois essais, iweb est sorti deux fois
<Musashimaru> aprés ca sort pas toujours le meilleur mais généralement c'Est bon
<samuncle> hello ?
<NicolasDH> Hello :)
<NicolasDH> Musashimaru, Je croyais avoir decele un probleme avec les serveurs pour Canada...
<NicolasDH> Ou encore, qu'il y avait une quantite importante de update/upgrade
<samuncle> Vous allez bien ?
<NicolasDH> Je dois quitter, cours de piscine... :) 
<NicolasDH> A+
<Ankman> blame canada [TM]
#ubuntu-qc 2013-05-16
<kanouk> bonsoir
<mobidoy> Bonsoir kanouk ! 
<kanouk> bonsoir mobidoy 
<cyphermox> flacoste: sup.
<flacoste> hey! :-)
<kanouk> hi flacoste 
<cyphermox> flacoste: quoi de neuf?
<mobidoy> demande lui de vive voix, il est derrière toi cyphermox :-P 
<cyphermox> oui oui :p
<mobidoy> scuze, derrière moi... anyway, le prof serait pas content.... 
<flacoste> :)
#ubuntu-qc 2014-05-12
<tuxmax> salut tlm
<tuxmax> avez vous deja tester ubuntu-desktop sur un cubieboard
<Ankman> heh
<Ankman> non
<tuxmax> tu connais les cubie board?
<Ankman> non
<Ankman> oh well... /system/bin/sh: grep: not found
#ubuntu-qc 2014-05-16
<avoine> cyphermox: salut, si je comprends bien ton cell suit ce channel là pour les maj?  http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel/mako/
<cyphermox> euh oui probablement
<cyphermox> non
<avoine> et c'est stable?
<avoine> genre utilisable
<cyphermox> plutot: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/mako/
<avoine> pour les besoins de tous les jours
<cyphermox> devel devrait etre assez stable
<avoine> ah
<cyphermox> devel-proposed moins ;)
<avoine> cool, je vais mettre à jour à ça
<cyphermox> moi j'utilise devel-propsoed, mais on travaille sur des trucs pour le mode avion et tout
<avoine> là je suis sur stable
<avoine> ok
 * avoine aimerais bien tester le mode avion en direction des pays chauds
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-11
<denis> il y a-t-il quelqu'un qui sait comment fonction le control d'un ordinateur a distance. ?
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-13
<denis_> bonjour qu'est-ce que je peux faire pour enlever wine dans mes applications ?
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-15
<Swe3tDave> hey guys... j'ai corrigé quelques problème du site web.. enlevé la connection openid car le module est brisé, et j'ai désactivé views car il est buggé avec le nouveau php...
<Swe3tDave> j'ai pas trop l'intention de mettre de temps la dessus... j'ai juste eu une demande pour enlever un liens et j'en ai profité pour corriger les problèmes apparents...
#ubuntu-qc 2015-05-16
<denis_> salut
<denis_> Yves
<denis_> qui peut m'aider
<denis_> je veux me debarasser de wine, incluant dans le menu ?
#ubuntu-qc 2018-05-16
<monsieur_> salut
<monsieur_> Est-ce que je suis voicé?
<monsieur_> !voice
<monsieur_> c'est possible de voir une GUI d'un serveur via un terminal client en ssh? Un peu comme quand on fait du X11/xming ?
#ubuntu-qc 2018-05-18
<fredqc31> bonjour
<fredqc31> je cherche de l'aide avec ubuntu 
<fredqc31> Y a t il des spécialiste de Ubuntu ici?
<fredqc31> allo?
<Ankman> umm
<Ankman> pas spécialiste
<Ankman> shoot!
<fredqc31> ho bonjour
<fredqc31> j'ai une clé USB de laquelle je boot sur Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<fredqc31> elle fonctionne très bien, je l'ai utilisée sur plusieurs pc d'un certain âge...
<fredqc31> c'est pour alimenter des écrans de signalisations...
<fredqc31> comme je trouvais que ça marchait plutot bien, j'ai acheter 14 nouveaux miniPC
<Ankman> k
<fredqc31> Surprise, la clé ne fonctionne pas bien sur les nouveaux pc...
<Ankman> pas booting?
<fredqc31> ca boot dans Ubuntu, normalement il y a un autologin et tout se déroule bien
<fredqc31> sur les nouveaux pc, l'auto-login ne fonctionne pas, je me retrouve au login screen
<Ankman> oh
<Ankman> cyphermox: Sebastien: on peut aider?
<fredqc31> j'ai beau sélectionner le user et entrer le mot de passe.  Il semble vouloir tenter le login mais abandonne et revient a l'écran de login
<fredqc31> pourtant quand je vais dans le terminal (ctrl-ALt-F1)
<fredqc31> il est bien logé avec le user attendu
<Ankman> no GUI, seulement text (tty)?
<fredqc31> exact
<Ankman> ok
<fredqc31> le telnet marche, le terminal marche
<cyphermox> les nouveaux PCs ca veut pas dire que le chipset est supporté par 14.04, qui n'est plus supporté
<fredqc31> juste le gui qui refuse de se loguer
<Ankman> essaye startx
<Ankman> cyphermox: good point
<fredqc31> je soupçonne qu'un driver manque pour compléter le login
<cyphermox> t'as de quoi à l'écran?
<fredqc31> j'ai tenté de faire un update via le terminal
<cyphermox> si t'as de quoi affiché à l'écran c'est pas une question de driver
<Ankman> i see you are in good hands. got to leave, be back in an hour or so
<Ankman> resolution...
<Ankman> pas suporter par le driver...
<Ankman> anayway, laters
<fredqc31> resolution peut-etre... 
<fredqc31> car les nouveaux pc peuvent afficher jusqu'a 4k
<cyphermox> ca serait plutôt étonnant, tu aurais même pas l'écran de login
<fredqc31> l'image de base qu'on m'a fournit a été créé il y a un temps...
<cyphermox> log en console texte, regarde le contenu de .xsession-errors
<fredqc31> ce qui m'étonne, c'est que si je prend exactement la meme clé et que je boot sur un pc moins récent tout va bien
<fredqc31> ok, tu peux m'aider un peu avec ça?  je suis tout nouveau avec ubuntu
<fredqc31> comment je fais pour voir le contenu de .xsession-errors?
<fredqc31> etes-vous toujours là?
<fredqc31> Cyphermox, es-tu la?
<cyphermox> cat ~/.xsession-errors
<cyphermox> une fois connecté en console texte
<cyphermox> là tu devrais avoir le message qui dit exactement pourquoi ca marche pas
<cyphermox> ceci dit, j'essayerais de faire une installation neuve avec un version récente d'Ubuntu avant tout
<fredqc31> je verifie
<fredqc31> lids@lids:~$ cat ~/.xsession-errors Script for ibus started at run_im. init: gnome-session (Unity) main process (3202) terminated with status 1 init: logrotate main process (3129) killed by TERM signal init: upstart-dbus-session-bridge main process (3200) terminated with status 1 init: indicator-bluetooth main process (3417) killed by TERM signal init: indicator-datetime main process (3425) killed by TERM signal init: indicator-so
<fredqc31> D-Bus bus  c'est quoi ça? tu penses
<fredqc31> Script for ibus started at run_im.
<fredqc31> init: gnome-session (Unity) main process (3202) terminated with status 1
<fredqc31> init: logrotate main process (3129) killed by TERM signal
<fredqc31> init: upstart-dbus-session-bridge main process (3200) terminated with status 1
<fredqc31> init: Disconnected from notified D-Bus bus
<fredqc31> init: unity-panel-service main process (3211) killed by KILL signal
<Ankman> iiiiiks
#ubuntu-qc 2018-05-20
<Sebastien> <Ankman> cyphermox: Sebastien: on peut aider? 
<Sebastien> Je ne comprend pas ta question. 
<Sebastien> Le canal est tellement mort ici, que meme si quelqu'un aurrais une question OsX jte dirais dy repondre hahaha
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> .tr :en :fr what are better channels? i could redirect others there. we could also close this down
<Tankbot> Ankman: "quels sont les meilleurs canaux? je pourrais rediriger les autres là-bas. nous pourrions aussi fermer cela" (en to fr, translate.google.com)
<qwebirc73464> J,ai de la misere avec l,installation de Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Ankman> ok
<Ankman> meh
#ubuntu-qc 2019-05-18
<neops> lu
<neops> s> E: Le paquet « docker-ce » n'a pas de version susceptible d'être installée
<neops> sniff
<cyphermox> neops: c'est pas sensé être docker.io?
<neops> je me pose la meme question lol ^^
<neops> c'est quoi la difference ?
<neops> j'ai installer le ce sur une debian 9 ya pas longtemps je pense que sa serai pareil sur ma ubuntu
<neops> lu
<neops> yo
<Ankman> meh
<Ankman> somebody has serious connection problems ;-)
